

Does such a symbol exist? - slackline

Does a symbol exist that represents the set of things that cannot be represented by symbols? Any designers out there interested in taking a whack at creating one?<p>I've recently become fascinated with the exploration languages limitations in communicating it's own limitations.<p>If anyone knows of writers, philosophers, scientists, or others who explore this space please respond :)
======
Jun8
This is the classical "who shaves the barber" paradox
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barber_paradox>), which Russell used to show
that the approach to set theory at his time can be shown to contradict itself.
Then came Godel et al. For a good intorduction to these topics I suggest
_Godel, Escher, Bach_ or _Labyrinths_.

~~~
ggchappell
> This is the classical "who shaves the barber" paradox

I don't think it is. Simply because a set contains things that cannot be
represented by a symbol, does not mean that _the_ _set_ _itself_ cannot be
represented by a symbol. And since it can, the set is not a member of itself.
No paradoxes.

Also, I propose to you all that _everything_ can be represented by a symbol.
Thus, the set in question is the empty set. And here is the requested symbol:

∅

------
bricestacey
Genuine question: Can you provide an example or explain what exists that
cannot be represented by symbols?

